# 2006 Oscar Best Score nominees



## Aaron Sapp (Jan 31, 2006)

I really liked the Munich score. Williams has a way of making the scenes even more unsettling.

Constant Gardener was great too. That'd be my pick.


----------



## Niah (Jan 31, 2006)

Yeah the constant gardener was a good score. As for the others I haven't fully heard them yet.

I'm curious about "Brokeback Mountain", Gustavo Santaolalla to me is one of the most creative/innovative composers around, although this doesn't translate in brokeback mountain, but then again I have only heard parts of it. My pick would be more towards his "North Country" score.

There were some great scores this year that were left out, most notably: "Crash" (Mark Isham), "Lord of War" (Ant?nio Pinto - I really love this one!) and Syriana (Alexander Desplat - no idea why this wasn't nominated, and then again I think I do know). :roll: 

PS: "Elektra" by Christopher Beck has some of the most amazing production/sound design that I have ever seen in a score. Worth checking it out.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jan 31, 2006)

Desplat's best score this year was for Hostage!


----------



## Niah (Jan 31, 2006)

choc0thrax said:


> Desplat's best score this year was for Hostage!



I hear it's very good, gotta check that one out too.


----------



## IvanP (Jan 31, 2006)

Folmann said:


> CORRECTION! JULIO IGLESIAS IS THE MAN!




:twisted: 


...I don't think Julio is a man anymore :lol:


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Feb 1, 2006)

Niah said:


> PS: "Elektra" by Christopher Beck has some of the most amazing production/sound design that I have ever seen in a score. Worth checking it out.


I second that. He must've spent a LONG time on it - some wicked stuff.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 1, 2006)

Loved Yo-Yo's work on Giesha (as usual - made it 'live') - of course JW continues to shine - haven't seen or heard Munich yet but really looking forward to that. Cue of the year for me is in "Pride" - Knighly looking out over the cliff - very cool string arranging - theme elevates the pictures.


Rob


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 1, 2006)

Oh yea, all us have our 'noticeable MIA's' of these awards - mine for this year is Newman's "Cinderella Man". Yes, I am a hugh TN fan but this score worked so well with this story. I was thinking this would be another 'Rocky' score ( :cry: ) - and boy was I suprised to 'hear' what I heard. :wink: 

Maybe just subject matter but the score to Constant Gardener didn't have the same impact for me as Cinderella Man.

Now that you got me going :o - what's up with Danny Elfman's score to Willy Wonka not getting a nomination? Ok, the film was somewhat weak - but that opening titles cue - set the stage for quite a score - IMHO.

(who else could use a Moog lead patch and make it sound fresh???)

Rob


----------



## José Herring (Feb 1, 2006)

Aaron Sapp said:


> Niah said:
> 
> 
> > PS: "Elektra" by Christopher Beck has some of the most amazing production/sound design that I have ever seen in a score. Worth checking it out.
> ...



I thought the score to Elektra was some of his finest work. I really loved that score. Great mixture of orchestra and electronics.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 1, 2006)

josejherring said:


> Aaron Sapp said:
> 
> 
> > Niah said:
> ...




Beck has such 'range' as well. I rather liked his score in the chick flick 'Under the Tuscan Sun'. His musicality seems spot on to me.

Rob


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 1, 2006)

I don't think I could get anymore in depth than that. I don't think Cinderella man deserves to be nominated. From what i've heard of it it sounds like Newman on autopilot. Neither of Elfman's scores this year deserve a nomination either. Haven't heard much of Elektra cause I don't like Christophe Beck, he looks like a big hairy yeti you'd find roaming in the woods to the north. This hasn't been the greatest year for scores. Probaby Williams ROTS and George Fenton's Deep Blue are the best i've heard this year(Deep Blue came out in 2004 in europe but 2005 in america I think). I give the Good Try award to John Ottman and his garbage Fantastic Four score, someday you won't suck Ottman if you keep trying...probably.


----------



## PaulR (Feb 1, 2006)

choc0thrax said:


> Haven't heard much of Elektra cause I don't like Christophe Beck, he looks like a big hairy yeti you'd find roaming in the woods to the north.



:lol: :lol: :lol: 

That's the kind of analysis I like.


----------



## synthetic (Feb 8, 2006)

The one that has me in disbelief is Brokeback Mountain. I understand that not every movie wants a big string orchestra, but it was just the same tune over and over. Like a MOW score. Munich didn't really go anywhere either, IMO. 

I would have put Kong in there, I liked that score.


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 8, 2006)

If Kong were on there it would probably be the best score. I'm predicting Pride and Prejudice winning.


----------



## synthetic (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm already braced for the possibility for Brokeback to sweep the awards, including best score. Then that guy gets work for the next few years, and other composers will cop the style, and I have to listen to variations of that two-chord guitar score for the next 5 years. 

At least I'll save money buying an Ovation guitar instead of more Giga rigs. :cry:


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 9, 2006)

Beck's Elektra has got some merit to it- mostly in the string theme. I also like what he's done sonically with the synths/orchestra. But so much of what Beck does in the action parts of Elektra smack of 2nd rate Goldenthal who pioneered that trilling horns for action scenes back in 1993 with Demolition Man.


----------



## synthetic (Feb 10, 2006)

Heard a Brokeback radio ad yesterday, listing all of the Oscar nominations. In the background was the soundtrack to Shawshank Redemption. "Suds on the Roof" if I'm not mistaken. :roll:


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm bumping this thread cause the Oscars are on in a little more than an hour or something. Normally I only watch the part where they announce best composer but this year I was excited because my hero Jon Stewart is hosting! I hope he does well. Sadly I have to go to work and will miss some of it! If Williams misses again I hope the oscar goes to Pride and Prejudice.


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 5, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOO BROKEBACK...


----------



## Evan Gamble (Mar 5, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOO..beat me to it


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Mar 5, 2006)

THE OSCARS CAN GO [email protected]! THEMSELVES.


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 5, 2006)

HAHAHA SLOW ASSES.


----------



## synthetic (Mar 5, 2006)

Boooo.


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 5, 2006)

I have to admit Pearlman and the orchestra playing before the winner was announced was very nice, especially for Munich and Geisha.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah "But he was finger-synching!"

-HAHAhA that was a good one


----------



## José Herring (Mar 5, 2006)

I know three members of the Academy. Two of them voted for John Williams. The one guy I spoke to about it said that he didn't know which John Williams score to vote for because he felt that they where both equally good. One just had an Asian flair and the other one not but he thought they where both excellent John Williams.

I think being nominated twice split his vote.

Jose


----------



## Niah (Mar 5, 2006)

CCCCRRRAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHH ! :mrgreen:


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 5, 2006)

Did anyone else get a little teary when that little girl gets shot at in Crash?


----------



## José Herring (Mar 5, 2006)

choc0thrax @ Sun Mar 05 said:


> Did anyone else get a little teary when that little girl gets shot at in Crash?



A little teary. Ripped my heart out and tore it to pieces. I was going to turn the movie off if she didn't live.


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 5, 2006)

josejherring @ Sun Mar 05 said:


> choc0thrax @ Sun Mar 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone else get a little teary when that little girl gets shot at in Crash?
> ...



Oh uhh...I only got sad after I realized she didn't actually get shot.


----------



## José Herring (Mar 6, 2006)

Crash was a suprise. I liked the film but I wasn't at all expecting it to win. I'm glad is did.

As far as "Brokeback" what can I say. Not my cup of tea but I did think that it was a good movie. What was suprising to me was how dissapointed the producers where in their interviews. Jeez sore loosers.

What I liked about Crash is that it mirrored a lot of things that I believe in. Namely the chance to redeem yourself by your own actions after having done something totally horrible. The race thing was a bit over the top but still pretty relevent. More than anything I think it was the message of trying to do good even after you've done bad that people resonate with.

Jose


----------



## Joseph Burrell (Mar 6, 2006)

After watching Wallace and Gromit beat out Howl's Moving Castle for the Oscar for Animated Film, I had to stop watching. What a freaking joke that was.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Mar 6, 2006)

Joseph Burrell @ Mon Mar 06 said:


> After watching Wallace and Gromit beat out Howl's Moving Castle for the Oscar for Animated Film, I had to stop watching. What a freaking joke that was.



I was sooo looking forward to seeing that movie (Howl), but it never played in theaters anywhere near here... :evil: You gotta see that quality of animation in theaters!!!

Sucks to live in a small crappy town.


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 6, 2006)

I've never seen Brokeback. Is it just a regular old love story but with gay cowboys? Or is there somethign great in there that made it worthy of an oscar nomination? I'm glad Crash won. Capote was good too and i'm glad to see PSH win for best male lead.


----------



## Joseph Burrell (Mar 6, 2006)

Aaron Sapp @ Mon Mar 06 said:


> Joseph Burrell @ Mon Mar 06 said:
> 
> 
> > After watching Wallace and Gromit beat out Howl's Moving Castle for the Oscar for Animated Film, I had to stop watching. What a freaking joke that was.
> ...



Yes, it does suck to live in a small crappy town. I know all about that. I have to drive forever to see any anime in theatre. I usually end up having to wait and buy it on DVD when it finally makes it to these shores. There aren't enough anime theatrical releases in the US anyway. They freaking slaughter US animated film. Spirited Away, Princess Mononoke, Steamboy, Metropolis, the 'new' Appleseed flick, all amazing films.

Can't believe Steamboy wasn't nominated too. That really ticked me off as well. Steamboy is an amazing animated film.

And I love your homage to Princess Mononoke in your avatar.


----------



## Joanne Babunovic (Mar 6, 2006)

Don't laugh, but my biggest disapointment, surprise was their choice to leave Don Knotts out of the memoir. 

Inspiring to see more indy type films in the big leagues. Sort of like there are no more rules and and everybody has a shot. Wonder if we'll see John Williams trolling the indy circuit for work


----------



## tgfoo (Mar 6, 2006)

Joseph Burrell @ Mon Mar 06 said:


> Aaron Sapp @ Mon Mar 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Joseph Burrell @ Mon Mar 06 said:
> ...



Luckily I live in an area where I'm not too far from theatres playing these movies (Howl's Moving Castle was played in the theatre about 5 minutes from my house.) Though, for Appleseed I had to drive 2 hours into PA to find a theatre that was playing it. All my friends told me that it wasn't worth it, until it came out on DVD... then they were sad they didn't see it in the theatres too. And yes, Steamboy was the best animated film I've seen in a while.


----------



## iocomposer (Mar 7, 2006)

choc0thrax @ Wed Feb 01 said:


> Haven't heard much of Elektra cause I don't like Christophe Beck, he looks like a big hairy yeti you'd find roaming in the woods to the north.



WTF???? I seriously hope you're kidding dude.


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 7, 2006)

Well I find him hairy...unless he has shaved recently?


----------

